

140Fire (YC W10) Lets You Create Real-time Overlay Ads For Your Video Content - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/24/mark-cuban-backed-140fire-lets-you-create-real-time-overlay-ads-for-your-video-content/

======
butterfi
I wish I could be more supportive, but frankly, the first thought I had was
"how I am going to block this?"

~~~
sshumaker
(disclaimer: I'm an investor in 140fire)

While I'm not crazy about most ads, adding game elements to live events (e.g.
"do you think he'll make the next shot?"), tied in with points you can redeem
for prizes, actually can add value to the event. Sure, it may be associated
with a brand advertiser, but there's a lot of people (myself included) for
whom this actually has entertainment value.

And while I personally not might fill out a facebook-style quiz to find out
what cocktail is right for me, I know plenty of people (especially women) who
love those sorts of things.

Ads are a fact of life. I think there's a lot of value both to the consumer
and advertiser in making them suck less. :)

~~~
citricsquid
I suspect it's going to be a matter of those who hate adverts hate these too
and those that are indifferent to adverts think they're a neat idea. I have
time to kill, if I got these adverts during a TV show (like the article uses
as an example) I'd fill it out. I think it has the problem of getting too old
fast though, but I guess we'll have to wait and see.

------
staunch
YC. That explains how they have access to Instant Personalization. Such a huge
advantage for an ad network. Totally reminds me why I disabled Instant
Personalization in Facebook.

------
csbartus
Is that will help online shopping too?

I mean I'll see a video somewhere and click on an item I like and I'll
forwarded to a shop where I can purchase that item?

If yes IWOOT!

------
aresant
Congrats to Jason, Paras and team.

More here: [http://venturebeat.com/2011/02/24/140fire-video-
advertising-...](http://venturebeat.com/2011/02/24/140fire-video-advertising-
live-launch/)

140fire, you guys need to post your LAUNCH presentation - in person the
simplicity and power of the agency & analytics tools are really what brings
the idea to life - nice execution and good luck -

